# Wie viel Liter Wasser im Gartenteich braucht man für einen Karpfen?



## Alexius30 (16. Dez. 2015)

Ich möchte mir einen größeren Teich bauen in den ich einen Karpfen setzen kann? Wie viele Liter Wasser brauche ich dazu?


----------



## muh.gp (16. Dez. 2015)

Ein Karpfen wird alleine nicht glücklich... und irgendwann an Einsamkeit sterben.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen mindestens 10.000 Liter Volumen und max. einen Fisch je 1.000 Liter. Dann aber auch mit der entsprechenden Filterung, etc., etc. ... ein sehr umfängliches Themengebiet.


----------



## Tanny (16. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 
Erzähl doch erst einmal ein wenig mehr von Dir, dann kann man Deine Frage vermutlich besser beantworten.

Wie gross ist Dein derzeitiger Teich?
Welche Tiere hast Du da zur Zeit drin?
Welche Art Teich ist es (Naturteich, mit Filteranlage etc.) ?
Wieviel Platz hättest Du für den neuen Teich?
Würdst Du bei der Anlage eines neuen Teichs Hilfe haben? (ich habe gesehen, Du bist 15 Jahre alt?)

Vielleicht magst Du auch einfach mal ein paar Fotos einstellen (alter Teich, vorgesehene Fläche für den neuen Teich etc) ?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Dez. 2015)

Hi Pipsi 1

erst mal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum

Karpfen sind an sich das gleiche wie Koi (sind allerdings echte "Hochzuchtformen" die viel mehr Körpermasse produzieren als so ein schlanker "__ Wildkarpfen" und folglich auch noch mehr Futter benötigen/Dreck machen als ein Koi).
Zur dauerhaften "Speise"karpfenhaltung sind Teiche von min. 70qm2 Wasserfläche (min. 10m x 7m x 1,5m) anzuraten (am besten mit Wasserdurchlauf). Zu den bei Koi angegebenen Wasservolumen pro Tier sollten noch mal 50% dazuaddiert werden


----------



## Alexius30 (16. Dez. 2015)

Sollte ich lieber 5 Karpfen in den Teich geben mit min. 10000l Wasser?


----------



## Ansaj (16. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,



pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Sollte ich lieber 5 Karpfen in den Teich geben mit min. 10000l Wasser?


 
Nein! Oder hast du dich verschrieben und meinst 100.000 l?

Zu der Literzahl hat Frank doch alles geschrieben:


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Zur dauerhaften "Speise"karpfenhaltung sind Teiche von min. 70qm2 Wasserfläche (min. 10m x 7m x 1,5m) anzuraten (am besten mit Wasserdurchlauf).



5 Tiere der gleichen Art sollte es mindestens sein, aber auch nicht zu viele (vermehren sich wahrscheinlich auch). Vielleicht kannst du nochmal genauer schreiben, was du mit den Karpfen dann vorhast. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Dez. 2015)

Hi Pipsi, (hier könnt dein richtiger Name stehen)

Koi: für das erste Tier min. 10.000l, für jedes weitere dazukommende min. 5000l mehr (ohne ne Hochleistungsfilteranlage)

Speisekarpfen: fürs erste Tier min. 15.000l, für jedes weitere min. 7500l mehr (ohne ne Hochleistungsfilteranlage)

für 6 Tiere wären das dann auf Dauer ein Minimum-Wasservolumen:

__ Wildkarpfen/Brokatkarpfen (Koi): 35.000 - 40.000l

Schuppen-, Leder-, Zeil-, Spiegelkarpfen: 52.500 - 60.000l

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (17. Dez. 2015)

Uns Pipsi braucht doch gar nicht mehr zu fragen , was Koi, bzw Karpfen betrifft. 
In seinem Profil hat er es geschrieben :


----------

